# LOCKJAW 7CCS Self-Adjusting Locking Clamp



## AttainableApex

hmmm cool


----------



## Wolffarmer

Hey thanks for the review. As a long time farmer/mechanical hack, i have always wondered how those types of vise grips work. I just never felt the need to get some different than what I know.

Randy


----------



## D1st

Thanks for the info. I might have to try them some day.


----------



## woody57

Thanks for the review. I did not know that the amount of pressure could be adjusted on those. I might give them a try.


----------



## donjohn24

As a follow-up to the 4-star rating because one of the clamps had a spring misplaced, I did return the single offending item to QVC, and they DID send me a replacement - but a complete new set of 4 clamps! So I now have 7 !

If I could amend the original rating, I should perhaps award *6 stars* !!!!


----------



## therookie

thanks for the review


----------

